# Division 3 Soccer



## soccerobserver (Nov 25, 2019)

FYI Pomona College WSOC is making history as they advanced to the Final Four in the NCAA Tournament for D3 soccer. Along the way Pomona (ranked # 8) has strung together 10 consecutive shutouts and defeated historically dominant programs like University of Chicago(ranked # 16) and WashU in St. Lous (ranked #3) of D3 fame. I think might be the deepest run of any Socal college team in D3 in history.

Three Socal teams have represented very well in the national tournament. Claremont McKenna and Cal Lutheran (Thousand Oaks ranked #23) all advanced into the Rounds 2 and 3 with Pomona making it all the way to the Final Four. Notable wins included Claremont's 2-1 drubbing of nationally respected Emory University in the first round, which was hosted at Cal Lutheran in Thousand Oaks, CA.







						2019 Women's NCAA Championship Bracket:  D3soccer.com
					






					www.d3soccer.com


----------

